# Rotary Mower Suggestions pls



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

I am contemplating upgrading my mower this year. It seems that Honda HRX and Toro (Timemaster?) are the ones frequently recommended? I would like to hear of recommendations, experiences etc. My curent Craftsman is working well, has a Briggs and Stratton 190cc motor. The main thing that bugs me about it is that it only has 5 settings for HOC. I've been using the middle setting which is around 2-2.5". If I go to the 4th setting the cut is too long and shaggy because it's too much of a jump, around 3.5" IIRC. I would like to mow a little longer to help with color but keep the crew cut look.

Also, when it comes to cc's more is better right? Sorry, I'm not mechanically inclined. But my understanding is more cc's is more power? Generally speaking?

Also, I had read of negative reviews of the HRX line not having enough suction. In this regard, there seems to be mixed reviews. Some say they have no problem at all and some say that suction sucks and it doesn't stand the grass up well esp compared to the Toro. I would like to hear people's experiences about this.

The main features I am looking for are HOC range and adjustability, around 1" - 4", 6-7 height settings so I can fine tune the HOC. The HOCs I need are 0.5 - 1" for scalping (renos/levelling), 2"-2.5"-3"-3.5"-4" to give me options for HOC depending on maturity of grass and maybe seasonal adjustments. I want it to have good vacuum/lift, mulching and bagging capabilites. Electric start is not a requirement but would be nice. I would like to hear pros/cons regarding electric start vs pull start. Self propel is a requirement, I don't want no push mowers. I am also looking for around a 20" width mower, 30" is too big.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

What is your price range?


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Honda engine


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Those timemasters are sweet with the 30" wide stripes but as you say your looking for a smaller mower.

I like either the toro recycler or honda HRX. I like the toro because it has the folding handles for easy storage but if storage wasn't a consideration I'd probably go with the honda. The twin blades are cool. As far as I've heard they give a great cut and there also a darn good looking mower lol. You'll probably end up spending almost twice as much on the honda as the toro so that is something to consider.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

I bought a Honda HRX used off Craigslist a couple years ago. Nexiite deck is cool, keeps the mower nice and light and don't have to worry about rust.

I think I paid $350-400 was great deal. Changed oil, plug n sharpened blades. I think it's a great cut. I only mulch mow but it has a lever where you can do partial mulch n bag. Love the blade stop too.

I'd take the time master over the hrx because it's a beast. Nice machine. I had a Toro super recycler and sold it. I think the hrx is a better cut.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> What is your price range?


The Honda HRXs (2019) are ~$1,100 CAD locally. I'm ok with that. But if there's a Toro or another brand/model that performs the same and meets my requirements and is less money then I will obviously consider that.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

SCGrassMan said:


> Honda engine


?


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I like either the toro recycler or honda HRX. I like the toro because it has the folding handles for easy storage but if storage wasn't a consideration I'd probably go with the honda. The twin blades are cool. As far as I've heard they give a great cut and there also a darn good looking mower lol. You'll probably end up spending almost twice as much on the honda as the toro so that is something to consider.


Storage isn't an issue. Which Toro Recycler are you thinking of that's almost half the price of the Honda? Would it be the same specs and performance?


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

NJ-lawn said:


> I think it's a great cut. I only mulch mow but it has a lever where you can do partial mulch n bag. Love the blade stop too.
> 
> I'd take the time master over the hrx because it's a beast. Nice machine. I had a Toro super recycler and sold it. I think the hrx is a better cut.


Yes I like that lever feature that you can switch from full bag to full mulch by just swinging that lever. So quick and convenient. I also like the partial mulch feature. I could've used that plenty of times when the grass got too long and I could've mulched some for grass and soil health but not smother it. Also like the blade stop feature. I don't like having to pull the cord all the time because I had to stop to take the bag off or adjust the HOC mid mow. My soil level is 1-2 inches above the sidewalk and driveway so I always adjust HOC when I mow the edges.

What difference in cut did you observe? Less uncut blades?



NJ-lawn said:


> Nexiite deck is cool, keeps the mower nice and light and don't have to worry about rust.


Yes I like that I wouldn't have to worry about rust and I'm half thinking I'd like the light weight but also a tiny bit worried if it's too light and might skip/float if the turf is dense. I've read if reports that this may be the reason that some people are experiencing suction issues.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

llO0DQLE said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > I like either the toro recycler or honda HRX. I like the toro because it has the folding handles for easy storage but if storage wasn't a consideration I'd probably go with the honda. The twin blades are cool. As far as I've heard they give a great cut and there also a darn good looking mower lol. You'll probably end up spending almost twice as much on the honda as the toro so that is something to consider.
> ...


I was thinking about this one. It has a honda engine too. Of course you can get the toro recycler personal pace which is almost $900. I've tried the personal pace and don't really like it though. The one in the link is your more traditional self propelled mower. With two handles.

I think the toro in the first link will probably give you a good cut and for the price it's a good mower but if price up to $1,100 isn't a stopping point I'd probably go with the HRX.


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

To answer one of your questions, the CC's refers to the size of the engine. Your horsepower is going to be what determines the power of your engine is. It is possible to have a smaller cc engine with a higher HP rating than a larger cc engine, but typically the larger the engine the more power it can produce.

Ive always been a Toro person, just my own experience and preference. I have a 12k square foot lawn, and I was using a Toro 22" AWD mower. Its about 400 bucks at Home Depot. I used it for 3 seasons and it worked great. This year I bought a TimeMaster 30" cut, and its been amazing. I think it would be total overkill for an 1800 square foot lawn. Just for numbers sake, it used to take me roughly an hour to cut the lawn. Now I can do it in 20 minutes.

My only gripe with the TimeMaster at all, is that since the mower is 30", it also features a wider catch bag. On the old Toro, the bag was just a bit narrower than a yard waste bag, so I could easily slip a yard waste bag over the mouth of the catch bag, tip it upright and empty with no hassle. With the TimeMaster, its a pain. The catch bag is too wide, which means trying to half pour the grass clippings into the yard waste bag and stuff gets everywhere. Ive tried looking for bigger yard waste bags, but no luck and my trash company wont touch it unless its in a paper yard waste bag


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Get this - https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=8644


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Darrell_KC said:


> My only gripe with the TimeMaster at all, is that since the mower is 30", it also features a wider catch bag. On the old Toro, the bag was just a bit narrower than a yard waste bag, so I could easily slip a yard waste bag over the mouth of the catch bag, tip it upright and empty with no hassle. With the TimeMaster, its a pain. The catch bag is too wide, which means trying to half pour the grass clippings into the yard waste bag and stuff gets everywhere. Ive tried looking for bigger yard waste bags, but no luck and my trash company wont touch it unless its in a paper yard waste bag


Maybe make something like this - https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=1832&p=135517&hilit=#p34163


----------



## Darrell_KC (Mar 20, 2019)

Thanks for the suggestion, unfortunately that wouldnt work with the paper yard waste bags we have to use. We have to use the 30 gallon recycled paper bags, that are neatly folded for storage, which means they never stand up on their own and end up 6 houses down during a mild breeze.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Darrell_KC said:


> To answer one of your questions, the CC's refers to the size of the engine. Your horsepower is going to be what determines the power of your engine is. It is possible to have a smaller cc engine with a higher HP rating than a larger cc engine, but typically the larger the engine the more power it can produce.


Yeah this is what I thought. I figured the CC's isn't really the power rating but that typically, the more CC's the higher the horsepower. It's just that when looking at specs, most manufacturers don't really list hp but they do say how many CC's.



Darrell_KC said:


> Ive always been a Toro person, just my own experience and preference. I have a 12k square foot lawn, and I was using a Toro 22" AWD mower. Its about 400 bucks at Home Depot. I used it for 3 seasons and it worked great. This year I bought a TimeMaster 30" cut, and its been amazing. I think it would be total overkill for an 1800 square foot lawn. Just for numbers sake, it used to take me roughly an hour to cut the lawn. Now I can do it in 20 minutes.


Yeah I wanna stick to a 21" mower. My total sq footage might be 1800 sq ft but I have a lot of small and narrow areas that will make a huge mower a PITA. In fact, when I'm mowing certain tight spots, I wish I had a smaller mower. But I also have bigger areas that make me not want to get an even smaller mower, aside from the fact that most small mowers are not very good.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> Get this - https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=8644


Never heard of this one. I doubt I would even find this locally and if I order online I bet shipping would be ridiculous. I also don't think I would like just a roller in the back. And a max HOC of 2 5/8" is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I was thinking about this one. It has a honda engine too.
> 
> The one in the link is your more traditional self propelled mower. With two handles.
> 
> I think the toro in the first link will probably give you a good cut and for the price it's a good mower but if price up to $1,100 isn't a stopping point I'd probably go with the HRX.


The first Toro - what concerns me about it is that it has a 160cc engine. My current Craftsman is 190cc. Now, I don't know the actual HP of either mower including mine (off the top of my head, my manual is somewhere in the house), but I'm gonna just assume that the Toro could be less powerful than my current mower. I would hate to buy a new mower and find out it's weaker than my current one. And it says "2 point HOC", so only two settings? The main reason I'm looking to upgrade my mower is because of the limited options with my current mower. That's one of the main features of the HRX line that appeals to me, 7 positions from 3/4" to 4". $1,100 is quite a bit of money for me and doesn't make it an easy decision because of the price point, but I do like the features. I am wondering if there are other mowers with similar features and capability for less money.



SNOWBOB11 said:


> Of course you can get the toro recycler personal pace which is almost $900. I've tried the personal pace and don't really like it though.


What was it about the Personal Pace that you didn't like?


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm currently perusing the Toro website to compare models and OMFG it's a giant PITA to simply find out the HOC adjustments. First you gotta click the model. The Specifications section only lists the HOC range but doesn't say the increments. So then you gotta scroll down and click "Parts and Manuals". And then for each model there could be anywhere from 2 - 6 model numbers that you would have to click to check read the manual, then scroll to the section where it shows the HOC adjustments and periodically while you're scrolling down, there are pop ups that you have to acknowledge that you've read the safety warnings. For this alone, I almost don't even wanna consider Toro because of how much of a PITA it is to just get some simple info. I may go to a local dealer and see if they have a good assortment of models and maybe I can narrow down options easier.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

llO0DQLE said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking about this one. It has a honda engine too.
> ...


The 2 point HOC means that you only have to adjust 2 wheels and it will adjust all 4.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

llO0DQLE said:


> I'm currently perusing the Toro website to compare models and OMFG it's a giant PITA to simply find out the HOC adjustments. First you gotta click the model. The Specifications section only lists the HOC range but doesn't say the increments. So then you gotta scroll down and click "Parts and Manuals". And then for each model there could be anywhere from 2 - 6 model numbers that you would have to click to check read the manual, then scroll to the section where it shows the HOC adjustments and periodically while you're scrolling down, there are pop ups that you have to acknowledge that you've read the safety warnings. For this alone, I almost don't even wanna consider Toro because of how much of a PITA it is to just get some simple info. I may go to a local dealer and see if they have a good assortment of models and maybe I can narrow down options easier.


The Timemaster I have goes from 1 1/4" up to 4 1/4" through 7 height options. I think most of the toros are similar but might not go up to 4 1/4. Some have a max HOC of 4" I believe.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks for the clarification about the 2 point HOC TN. Yes, from what I've seen, I believe the Toros start at around 1 - 1 1/4" as the lowest HOC and up to 4". I haven't seen one that's 4 1/4" but maybe I just missed it. I was also only looking at the Recyclers so maybe it's only the Timemasters that go that high. It also seems that all of their 20-22" mowers are all 140cc - 160cc.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

llO0DQLE said:


> Thanks for the clarification about the 2 point HOC TN. Yes, from what I've seen, I believe the Toros start at around 1 - 1 1/4" as the lowest HOC and up to 4". I haven't seen one that's 4 1/4" but maybe I just missed it. I was also only looking at the Recyclers so maybe it's only the Timemasters that go that high. It also seems that all of their 20-22" mowers are all 140cc - 160cc.


I can't speak to the 20-22" models but I love my Timemaster. The personal pace system is the best self propelled system I've ever used. It mulches well, side discharges very well, and has a great cut quality. I know this doesn't mean the 20" model will be the same. Before I decided on the Timemaster I was torn between a super recycler and a 21" Honda. I probably would have gone with the Honda just because of the engine. Let us know which way you go and how you like it.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

llO0DQLE said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking about this one. It has a honda engine too.
> ...


I saw your post earlier but I was going to go to home depot this evening so I figured I'd just check out the mowers while I was there. The one in the first link has 6 HOC adjustments. The personal pace one they had only had 5 HOC adjustments. That's obviously less than the hondas 7.

With regards to the personal pace. I can't really give you a solid answer about what it is I don't like about it. How the handle has to be pushed just feels odd to me. It is probably just me and not something you'd care about. You might even think it's better than the normal self propelled. But for some reason it's just not for me.

And yes the 2 point HOC change is just that you only have to adjust 2 wheels to set the HOC for 4.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

So I stopped by the Honda and Toro dealers today. I learned that Honda Canada has a different model lineup compared to the states. The lettering is a bit different and we have less variety. For example, in the US it would be HRX217HYA but in Canada it's HRX217*6*HY*C*. There's an extra number after 217 and the last letter is C (Canada) instead of A (America). I think that's what those last letters signify. Canada only has two HRXs - the equivalent of the US 217HYA and 217HZA - no VLA, VKA VYA counterparts. Also, the Canadian models don't have the Inifinitely Variable Select Drive (because we don't have the VLA, VKA, VYA) and all the HRRs only have the Adjustable Smart Drive.

For Toro - I went to Power Equipment Center. They had a few models available. I read up on the forums and it seems that the main model that gets the praise is the Timemaster. But that's too big for me. The Super Recyclers seems to be decent based on feedback but it seems that the Recyclers are not the best. Now all of the Super Recyclers and Recyclers are only ~160 CC's. Also, the Super Recyclers bottom out at 1.25" for the lowest HOC which I feel is not low enough if I wanna scalp for either levelling or a reno. They all have 7 - 8 adjustments for HOC though. But because of the lowest setting being too tall, I feel like I don't wanna go with the Toro, plus I've read some reports that 160 CC's sometimes feels underpowered when grass is pretty thick. I don't wanna chance a 160 CC engine and regret it as my current mower is 190 CCs.

Now, if I don't wanna go with 160 CC's then that means the HRRs are also out. Plus I've read of more reports of HRRs having suction issues. Right now I'm really leaning towards the HRX and possibly the electric start as it's only $100 more than the recoil only. I was hoping I could find a mower around $700 - $800 but that price range only gets me a 160 CC HRR which worries me that I may regret it. I could be happy with it but there's a chance I may not be 100% satisfied with all aspects of the mower. I feel that if I just go for the HRX I should be happy with it. None of the dealers here accept returns so I really can't just bring it home, try it out on the lawn and the return it if I'm not happy.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I saw your post earlier but I was going to go to home depot this evening so I figured I'd just check out the mowers while I was there. The one in the first link has 6 HOC adjustments. The personal pace one they had only had 5 HOC adjustments. That's obviously less than the hondas 7.
> 
> With regards to the personal pace. I can't really give you a solid answer about what it is I don't like about it. How the handle has to be pushed just feels odd to me. It is probably just me and not something you'd care about. You might even think it's better than the normal self propelled. But for some reason it's just not for me.
> 
> And yes the 2 point HOC change is just that you only have to adjust 2 wheels to set the HOC for 4.


Thanks Bob. I am also concerned that I wouldn't like the Personal Pace. It's quite a different and unique mechanism. I wish I could test drive it on my lawn. They are ok for me to test drive it on the parking lot but it's not quite the same.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

llO0DQLE said:


> So I stopped by the Honda and Toro dealers today. I learned that Honda Canada has a different model lineup compared to the states. The lettering is a bit different and we have less variety. For example, in the US it would be HRX217HYA but in Canada it's HRX217*6*HY*C*. There's an extra number after 217 and the last letter is C (Canada) instead of A (America). I think that's what those last letters signify. Canada only has two HRXs - the equivalent of the US 217HYA and 217HZA - no VLA, VKA VYA counterparts. Also, the Canadian models don't have the Inifinitely Variable Select Drive (because we don't have the VLA, VKA, VYA) and all the HRRs only have the Adjustable Smart Drive.
> 
> For Toro - I went to Power Equipment Center. They had a few models available. I read up on the forums and it seems that the main model that gets the praise is the Timemaster. But that's too big for me. The Super Recyclers seems to be decent based on feedback but it seems that the Recyclers are not the best. Now all of the Super Recyclers and Recyclers are only ~160 CC's. Also, the Super Recyclers bottom out at 1.25" for the lowest HOC which I feel is not low enough if I wanna scalp for either levelling or a reno. They all have 7 - 8 adjustments for HOC though. But because of the lowest setting being too tall, I feel like I don't wanna go with the Toro, plus I've read some reports that 160 CC's sometimes feels underpowered when grass is pretty thick. I don't wanna chance a 160 CC engine and regret it as my current mower is 190 CCs.
> 
> Now, if I don't wanna go with 160 CC's then that means the HRRs are also out. Plus I've read of more reports of HRRs having suction issues. Right now I'm really leaning towards the HRX and possibly the electric start as it's only $100 more than the recoil only. I was hoping I could find a mower around $700 - $800 but that price range only gets me a 160 CC HRR which worries me that I may regret it. I could be happy with it but there's a chance I may not be 100% satisfied with all aspects of the mower. I feel that if I just go for the HRX I should be happy with it. None of the dealers here accept returns so I really can't just bring it home, try it out on the lawn and the return it if I'm not happy.


I don't think you'll get the HRX and be like oh man this isn't a good mower lol. Other than the vacuum issues some have mentioned it really does seem like a great mower. Obviously the price is a bit killer but as some have said on this forum a couple times it's better to buy once cry once.


----------



## bullet (Mar 4, 2019)

I strongly believe in _buy once cry once_.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> I don't think you'll get the HRX and be like oh man this isn't a good mower lol. Other than the vacuum issues some have mentioned it really does seem like a great mower. Obviously the price is a bit killer but as some have said on this forum a couple times it's better to buy once cry once.


The vacuum issues is what scares me. I don't wanna spend $1100 and then find out I hate the cut because of stragglers left behind. Especially since I don't really _need_ a new mower. Again, the main reason is I just wanted to be able to cut my grass a bit longer, around 3" but my current mower's settings are either 2-2.5" at setting #3 and over 3" at setting #4 and the cut is too long. I wish my mower's adjustment mechanism is like the Toro's where you can actually slip the height selector in between each protruding tab giving you more height increments. The Toros have something like 5 tabs and you can also put the selector in between each tab so you get a lot of increments. With mine, you can only put it on the tabs themselves and it won't fit in between. I wonder if I can shave off some metal but then I'm worried I'll make the selector lever too skinny and weaken it and snap it off.


----------



## bullet (Mar 4, 2019)

@llO0DQLE I think you're worrying too much. Just make sure that where you buy it from accepts returns if it doesn't meet your expectations for situations like you described.


----------



## marshtj (Apr 9, 2018)

I have an HRX and it's been a great mower. But, I must admit that I'm intrigued by the Snapper Hi Vac mowers.


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

I have the Husky 700.

https://www.husqvarna.com/ca-en/products/walk-behind-lawn-mowers/hu700f/961450009/

I got mine at Lowe's in Red Deer last fall. Its been a good machine so far.

It says 4 height adjustments, but i cant remember if i can slip the tab in between the other tabs.

i get home from work tomorrow and can check for you if you would like.

the spec sheet says it goes down to 1.25" and up to 3.375"

this one goes down below 1" if you wanted to scalp, max height is 4" with 9 setpoints for height, and is AWD.
https://www.husqvarna.com/ca-en/products/walk-behind-lawn-mowers/hu800awdh/961450021/


----------



## modrakv (Apr 17, 2019)

llO0DQLE said:


> SNOWBOB11 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think you'll get the HRX and be like oh man this isn't a good mower lol. Other than the vacuum issues some have mentioned it really does seem like a great mower. Obviously the price is a bit killer but as some have said on this forum a couple times it's better to buy once cry once.
> ...


Here is an idea. Set your HOC to the 3 setting; which is about a half inch too low for your desired cut. And buy one inch larger diameter wheels. Which will net you a half inch in deck lift.

Or perhaps your wheels are worn down a bit. Measure them and compare to new factory wheels and see if there is a difference.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm surprised no one ever talks about the Toro commercial 21 as a good buy. I spent this year's budget on a Stander, but next year I plan on getting the Toro commercial and putting it through the paces. Does anyone even own this machine, if so can you give an opinion on it


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2019)

https://youtu.be/NhTVjgVXWnc

Watch from 11-12 minutes in. This compares mulching performance between a $400 Honda vs a $1100 Timemaster.


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

I have multiple Toro commercial 21". They are built like a tank and weight almost as much as a tank. I even have a two stroke and that one is my favorite because it weights less. Kawasaki engines are great, but I also have an old Honda hr 215 and they are great engines also. I dont know if I like the newer "cheap" Honda engines. Commercial ones like pump motors or greens mower engines are good. If I was needing a mower I would definitely buyt a used toro commercial 21. But I also like to work on these and rehab them. They would last a homeowner forever.

Scott


----------



## Mrsamman (Jun 12, 2018)

The previous generation commercial Toro 21 dont bag "wet" fescue very good, but everything else they bag good. They dont get all the maple seeds but a good amount in fescue.

Scott


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

DiabeticKripple said:


> I have the Husky 700.
> 
> https://www.husqvarna.com/ca-en/products/walk-behind-lawn-mowers/hu700f/961450009/
> 
> ...


The HOC range for the first one is too limited for me but the second one is good. I didn't notice any at the PEC the other day which is supposedly a dealer. You don't hear too much about Husqvarna mowers though. I wonder about reliability and longevity. It apparently has a Honda mower though.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

modrakv said:


> Here is an idea. Set your HOC to the 3 setting; which is about a half inch too low for your desired cut. And buy one inch larger diameter wheels. Which will net you a half inch in deck lift.
> 
> Or perhaps your wheels are worn down a bit. Measure them and compare to new factory wheels and see if there is a difference.


That's an interesting idea! I never thought of that. I'll have to look into that although I've never seen mower wheels for sale around here. Maybe online?


----------



## DiabeticKripple (Apr 14, 2019)

llO0DQLE said:


> DiabeticKripple said:
> 
> 
> > I have the Husky 700.
> ...


Lowe's carries the second one.


----------



## llO0DQLE (Dec 4, 2017)

DiabeticKripple said:


> Lowe's carries the second one.


Hmm..$719 for a Honda 190cc engine. HRR price for an older HRX engine. I wonder if it's exactly the same as the HRX engine. Very interesting. Thanks for the suggestion. I will have to look into this more.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

I have the Toro 22" Recycler SmatrStow. It has 9 height adjustments (1"- 4")and is personal paced. When I purchased this machine I was torn between the Toro and Honda as well. It came down to the best Price I could get and Toro won. I smithed out the stock blade and put on a Gator blade. I think it cuts very well but Honda does "supposedly" have a better cutting system. My Toro starts on the first pull and I have no regrets in my decision.

With that being said I would like to step up to the Toro Commercial but that's a chunk of change and the commercial is a heavy lawn mower but could very well be the last rotary mower I would ever need to buy. By staying with a mower like I own if something goes really bad Its not s small fortune to get another one. Also even with all the height adjustment possibilities I wish the mower could just be set in basic increments like 1", 1.5", 2", 2.5" and so on.


----------

